# Breakfast club ride



## Brian Stacks (22 Oct 2015)

We go out from Mountnessing windmill every Sunday morning. We're not a club but usually just head out and cycle between 30-50 miles with a breakfast en route. If interested drop me a line.


----------



## Brian Stacks (23 Oct 2015)

Just like to add that ee are a small friendly group of cyclist who enjoy nothing more than a good cycle ride a good chat and a good cafe. We are not too serious but we do like a challenge.


----------

